# Losing Interest



## MichaelP. (Apr 10, 2010)

I've been cubing for about 1.5 years and been pretty strongly addicted to it. I recently took up chess, which I played for 6 years and then quit about 2 years ago. I haven't forgotten much and my rating went up a bit (I'm now a 1520). I've been playing in a tournament every weekend and taking private lessons with a grandmaster. I find myself cubing less, and when I do cube it feels a little forced, like I'm trying to make myself enjoy it. I just don't feel the same urge to cube that I used to. I don't want to quit, as I've invested quite a bit of time into it, but I don't see myself getting much better. I don't want to take a break, because I'm afraid I'll forget everything. I'm just sort of stuck. Has this ever happened to you? What did you do? Do you think that I could do both? Thanks everybody.


----------



## Owen (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, if you don't like cubing anymore don't do it. Just go with the flow.


----------



## Hiero (Apr 10, 2010)

I noticed when I started cubing that I have completely stopped playing chess. I worked my way up to 1400-1500 and now have pretty much lost most of it. In my opinion, I think you should try to maintain what you have, but reduce cubing until the desire comes back (which it will). Figure out what the minimum you need to practice to not lose too much ground and do that for a while. If you keep pushing yourself you might end up like others who have posted saying they are quitting cubing for good.
I have the same relationship with running. I will get really fanatical about it for 4-5 months and start competing in races. Then I'll lose the desire and stop running for a few months. I know the desire to run will always come back so I don't get too worried about it. I don't let myself go either, otherwise I'd be really hard to get back into shape.


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 10, 2010)

This happened to me. I took a break for a few months, and then came back to it, when I felt like cubing again. You probably won't forget everything, but it took me a few solves to get back to normal times.


----------



## sequencius (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah it's just a phase you go through.. no one ever REALLY stops liking cubing once they've started. lol...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 10, 2010)

Get some new puzzles and practice with them
That will keep your interest going

Also go to competition


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 10, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Get some new puzzles and practice with them
> That will keep your interest going
> 
> Also go to competition



Yeah, I'm going to one next week and hoping that helps.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 10, 2010)

I've been cubing for like 5 years now or some ****.

Although I'm really into it again now and I was at first, there was a period where I didn't focus on it as much (I was doing other things). However, in that time I didn't announce my departure or anything, I still cubed, just when I wanted to, which was less. Forcing yourself to keep an interest will most likely do the opposite.

Don't worry about it. You'll cube when you want to.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 10, 2010)

Competition.


----------



## DuctCube (Apr 10, 2010)

You will never lose interest for good, it might go away for just a bit than come back! ;-)


----------



## Konsta (Apr 10, 2010)

DuctCube said:


> You will never lose interest for good, it might go away for just a bit than come back! ;-)



Are you sure? I don't even remember when was the last time I enjoyed eating :|
It would be so much easier if I had a choice not to eat anymore.


But anyway.. I've been struggling with the same thing for the past 1-2 years. The most fun part was the first year, but after that it was more or less a downhill.
I take a break every time I don't like cubing, but usually don't pause too long.
I also try to take cube with me if I go somewhere, because often I have to wait something (bus, train, people or whatever) and then it's good to have cube with you. That way you don't get too rusty even if you take a break for a while.
Lately I haven't been cubing too much, but then I started cubing and after a week or so, I made a PB.
New records keeps the interest up, but it's hard to get PBs if you don't practice enough..

I would suggest to cube as much as possible everytime you like to do it, but do not force yourself if you don't. That way you probably end up losing the interest for good.

Hope you find the love again 

EDIT: oh, I forgot to say that learning new stuff helps a lot too (like learning a new puzzle), but I think that's pretty obvious.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 10, 2010)

get really good at 2x2
or pyra


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't cube when you don't want to. You will get back to it sooner or later.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 10, 2010)

Find a puzzle that intregues you. I lost interest in cubing after I got into many ipod apps. But, I got a bunch of new cubes. And I found a cube I really like and It forces me to love it. the Pyraminx. Find a puzzle that you dont have. Get it, and who knows, you may be loving it!


----------



## TemurAmir (Apr 10, 2010)

I play chess but I still cube. I find that I play chess much more than I cube, but I still enjoy cubing. I just dropped like 70 points at the state tournament though, 1564 now...


----------



## Edmund (Apr 10, 2010)

I've been in and out of cubing in the 2+ years I've been doing it. Seeing what it did to my times makes me not want to take another hiatus. I pretty much gave up on 2x2 which I really liked and I think I'm going back to it. You might decide to go back, you might not.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 10, 2010)

This is kinda where I'm at right now. It just doesn't seem trying to get faster is interesting anymore, so I'm just cubing on and off right now. And going to a competition definitely helps, beside the fact that it's really fun.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 10, 2010)

Try another method like roux


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2010)

Go away and never come back.






What...? I had to say something different.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 10, 2010)

Since the first post of the thread, I wanted to say what Dene said, but I didn't have the courage.


----------



## maxiovane (Apr 10, 2010)

yep... i don't feel like doing cube in this period, i feel a bit tired , tired to practice alone in my room... i would do it with all friends.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 10, 2010)

Hiero said:


> I noticed when I started cubing that I have completely stopped playing chess. I worked my way up to 1400-1500 and now have pretty much lost most of it. In my opinion, I think you should try to maintain what you have, but reduce cubing until the desire comes back (which it will). Figure out what the minimum you need to practice to not lose too much ground and do that for a while. If you keep pushing yourself you might end up like others who have posted saying they are quitting cubing for good.
> I have the same relationship with running. I will get really fanatical about it for 4-5 months and start competing in races. Then I'll lose the desire and stop running for a few months. I know the desire to run will always come back so I don't get too worried about it. I don't let myself go either, otherwise I'd be really hard to get back into shape.



We seem to have quite a bit in common. Over the past six or seven years I've gone through 3 different hobbies that I focused a lot on. It started off with chess which I played for a couple years. I quit about 4 years ago when I was the highest rated 13 and under player in the state (1670 rating iirc). 

Then I picked up running. While I had always loved track, I had never tried distance running. I did that for about 2 years and would constantly win local and regional races. My biggest running accomplishment was when I was 14. Out of the over 2,000 competitors in the half-marathon, I came in second in the 16 and under age group and 24th overall.

It was actually during that running trip in which I learnt how to solve the cube. A friend taught me on the bus ride home and that quickly replaced running, unfortunately(?). Anyway, I really don't want to burn out on cubing. So when I really don't feel like cubing, I don't. Every now and then I'll take a couple days off, but no more than that. 

Well, I hope we can get you back into it next weekend, Michael.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 10, 2010)

If you're not interested in cubing, don't. Follow what you enjoy, and if you start to find cubing fun again, I'm sure the community will welcome you back  Taking a break usually doesn't hurt people's times, either.

If you're just finding yourself bored of the traditional events, you can always try some new things. Try some puzzles you haven't practiced before, or work on OH/BLD/FMC, or play with computer cubes... there's always something new to do. Just don't forget to return to 3speed once in a while


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 10, 2010)

qqwref said:


> If you're not interested in cubing, don't. Follow what you enjoy, and if you start to find cubing fun again, I'm sure the community will welcome you back  Taking a break usually doesn't hurt people's times, either.
> 
> If you're just finding yourself bored of the traditional events, you can always try some new things. Try some puzzles you haven't practiced before, or work on OH/BLD/FMC, or play with computer cubes... there's always something new to do. Just don't forget to return to 3speed once in a while



I think thats a good idea. I'm going to try FMC. Anyone know a good place to start?


----------



## joey (Apr 10, 2010)

Why do you think I just learnt CLL for 2x2


----------



## kunz (Apr 11, 2010)

the more you force yourself the less it will interest you just stop for a while, its just a hobby


----------



## Anthony (Apr 11, 2010)

joey said:


> Why do you think I just learnt CLL for 2x2



I second that! 

Super fun, amirite?


----------



## joey (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah 

I might have to learn EG too :/


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Apr 11, 2010)

they say if you love someone then you should let them go and they'll come back. do the same with the cube.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 11, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> they say if you love someone then you should let them go and they'll come back.



;_;
If only it were trueeee~♪♫


----------



## Anthony (Apr 11, 2010)

joey said:


> I might have to learn EG *two* :/



Great! Help me find good algs.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Apr 11, 2010)

of course its true! my mommy told me


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 11, 2010)

I've lost [lots of] interest a couple times, though I've never quit. I may be heading into another time of boredom from it. However, I've come back every single time afterwards.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 11, 2010)

This. (topic)

Except replace chess with nothing.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 11, 2010)

On being afraid that you'll forget stuff: "I haven't forgotten much and my rating went up a bit (I'm now a 1520)."

What makes you think that you'll forget stuff from cubing if you haven't forgotten much from chess? Sure, you might lose some of your less practised algs, CxLLs, OLLs, whatever, but that shouldn't take as much work to remember again.

So, yeah, just stop cubing as much. I've been doing that lately, and not really pressuring myself to solve. I just saw a 5x5x5 or whatever and went, that'd be cool to solve, I'll solve that now. And now I'm pretty much back to cubing.

The bad grammar in this post is acknowledged, but not changed.


----------



## shelley (Apr 11, 2010)

If you've lost interest in something and you force yourself to keep doing it, it's not fun anymore. And what's the point of cubing if it's not fun?

I've definitely lost and regained interest in cubing several times over the last few years. It's no big deal. Life happens.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Apr 11, 2010)

Try 3x3 BLD. I started with the 3OP method described at cubefreak.net, but others prefer the classic Pochmann or M2 methods. Solving BLD is a fantastic feeling, no matter how long a solve takes. As with chess, blindfold solves will boost your confidence in your mental abilities.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you all for your thoughts. I've drawn the conclusion that I shouldn't force myself to cube, and if I want to I will. I'm going to try FMC and BLD and hopefully the competition will spark something. I guess this happens to everyone. I'm going to try and play chess also and see what happens.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 11, 2010)

One thing I've found for me is that "Losing Interest" is usually laziness. I find that when I actually start an AOX I am enjoying it. Also, another thing that kept me hooked over the summer was youtube. I'm sure any community related to cubing would also, becoming more active on the forums is an option.


----------



## Hiero (Apr 22, 2010)

I didn't know who you were before, but it kind of sucks thinking that you might be losing interest in cubing. You're like a cube guru, you brought a lot of energy to the tournament. Anyway, thanks for adjusting my Edison and I like the FI I bought from you. Maybe I'll switch to fluorescent colors.

What kind of opening game do you favor? I really got into Queen Pawn Openings when I last left off.


----------

